# So Excited! New Boer Doe!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Most of you probably heard about Paint Ball a while back. We show for a well know breeder here and she brought Paint Ball to the last show we were at. I loved her and nonchalantly asked if she'd be selling her( sure the answer would be no!). She said she would so we bought her and will be picking her up *this Saturday*!!!! :clap::wahoo::stars: I can't wait to see her again!

I haven't seen her since April. She won grand champion junior % doe and 3rd the next day out of 16 does and won herself 7 points.

Paint Ball's dam has close to 200 points and her sire is a fullblood spotted buck. I have seen some very nice kids from him.

Here are the few pictures we took of her at the show. She was 4 months old here.

New pictures next weekend!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She has Tarz-N-Pipes as her grandsire. Some other awesome goats up close too but I'd have to look at her papers again to see. 

Here are her grandsires and sisters.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I would have named her "Pork Chop". 
You guys will have fun with her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Heehee. Yea, but that doesn't sound very feminine!!  It does start with a "p" though. Leslie named all of her full and half sisters with "p" names. Playgirl, Prize, Pastel, Paint By Numbers, Painted Lady II, and Paint Ball!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

She is very pretty!! I love the coloring of Boers. I'm very jealous!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

She's stunning!!! Will you breed her to Rich, or Tef? My vote is for Rich  She's awesome though! Big girl for four months!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

she's beautiful and so is her family!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait to see her again! She is 6 months old now. She was a triplet and their mom passed away shortly after they were born (from age?). So she was bottle raised and is VERY sweet! 





We'll most likely breed her to Rich. With his length and style and her mass, I think they would be a great pair. Now her and Teflon would have powerhouse kids... We'll have to wait and see what Rich's kids are looking like compared to Teflon's.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She IS a powerhouse! Gotta love that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Such a beautiful girl, she looks like a sweetie too!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

What a cutie - love her ancestors.

Everyone look out - Victoria is going to be running around asking ppl about their goaties now ... . Glad you did on this girl

Huggs


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! Congrats! Very big girl for four months! Cant wait to see all the new pics!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much! Just 4 more days!!! I can't wait to see her! 

Heehee Elizabeth. That's a good thing right? Even if they aren't for sale, might change the persons mind! I mean everything has a price right? well except Liberty... and Dazzle... maybe we should just eat Dazzle so people stop asking if she's for sale! **gasps**.. Haha. :slapfloor: 

I am really excited as we are going to the Red, White and Boer show in July! We planned on going then realized we had something else we had to be at that weekend, then that got cancelled! So we are back to going.  I am really excited about this show! Poor Dazzle will only be 4 days into the 3-6 class though...  :sigh: Paint Ball will be 7 1/2 months and Liberty will be just over 4. So those two are good ages. 

New pictures on Saturday!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

StarMFarm said:


> Such a beautiful girl, she looks like a sweetie too!


She is soooo sweet and curious. She and her sisters cracked me up every time we went in their stall at the last show. They would get these big bright eyes and act all scared, then as soon as I'd turn my back they'd all waddle over and start chewing on my shirt. Paint Ball was sweet and liked attention but was still a little standoffish, which makes them better show goats IMO as they aren't spoiled brats, like... well, like Dazzle!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I am really excited as we are going to the Red, White and Boer show in July! We planned on going then realized we had something else we had to be at that weekend, then that got cancelled! !


Yay! Is Leslie going to be hogging you guys again? 
I've got four or five for the FB 3-6s. 
edit: Duh, you have one of your own in there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, she reserved us a while ago...  Actually we'll have two in the 3-6 class. Liberty and Dazzle.  Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

2 more days! Not including today... 

We are going to leave our place at 3:45am to get to Leslie's by 8:00am, and then meet some people coming from ID with one of our little bucks at 10:30. Should get home by 2:45 to still hoping we'll have some time to clean her up and get pictures that day.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Good luck sounds like a long day on the road but well worth it


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! It sure will be... definitely worth it though!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is beautiful. can't wait to see the new pics of her. and...you don't sound excited at all! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!  

We had a change of plans....    :tear: We aren't going to be able to pick up Paint Ball on Saturday after all. 

The new plan is, we'll pick her up at the Red White and Boer show in the first week of July. So not much later but still disappointing that we won't be able to let her settle in a little here first before the show.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry about that but are you counting down the days?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, let's see.... 22 days!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is the Red White & Boer, are bucks included? Is it abja or usbaga? Who is contact person? You can pm that info if you want Thanks Victoria!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is in Ridgfield, WA at the Clark Co. Fairgrounds. Yep, bucks can come to this one.  You can follow this link to TLC's page and see info there if you scroll down a little. http://tlcboergoats.com/

2 ABGA shows and 1 jackpot wether show. Judges Scott Pruett and Ron Dilley.

Becki C. (Copper Creek Boers) would be the best person to contact.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just found out it's on the calender:hammer: But thanks just the same!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

See ya there?


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

She is very beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> See ya there?


We're working on it, gotta get couple doelings their abga papers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh boy, takes forever this time of year. We are waiting on Dazzle's too. We did her online which seems to go faster so hopefully we will get her's back in time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just 16 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I Love her !!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! 

Can I rub it in that I get mine first???? Lol just joking I can't wait for you to get her so we can see some more pics of her
She seems really nice!!!!


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh boy, takes forever this time of year. We are waiting on Dazzle's too. We did her online which seems to go faster so hopefully we will get her's back in time!


How do you do them online


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Yea, stop rubbing it in Amber! No fair! I am soooooooooooo excited about her! Really bummed though as the first time we'll see her (for the second time) will be at the Red White and Boer show. I won't want to put her right in with Dazzle and Liberty, so she'll need to be by herself in a pen. 

bgr09: Go to www.abga.org and click the online tab. Then online actions, log in then click "register an animal" and it is just filling out a form from there.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Poor girl... having to he by herself...

I hardly ever just get one goat for that reason quarantine is so sad when they are alone. .I have such a tender heart I do not want anyone to he lonely! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm really not worried about quarantine, more Paint Ball T-boning Dazzle and Liberty all weekend and switching Paint Ball suddenly to their grain... So we thought the best thing to do would be to just get her her own pen.

Paint Ball will have been tested and I know Leslie's herd is as healthy as they come. We show for her all summer so we know her and her goats very well!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yeah I forget how much bigger She is than Dazzle and Liberty.....could you imagine the screams you would hear coming from the two younger ones!?!?!? They would probably be thinking why momma why??? What did we do to deserve this!?!?!?!? hahahahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea really! Nightmare!!!!!! I would feel sooooo bad for the smaller two! Let's just hope Paint Ball won't be crying all weekend by herself. She'll have goats all around her so hopefully that will keep her satisfied...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She should be fine....you could always pacify her with plenty of feed!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just 10 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN'T WAIT!!!!  :wahoo::wahoo::stars::applaud::clap::wahoo:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! Almost time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

5 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now it's even more exciting since we get to bring home TWO!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Eekk! Getting sooo close!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know! I am so excited! I haven't packed anything for the show yet.... which was intentional as I wanted to give myself something fun to do this week!  So that should help pass some time. 

I can't wait to see Paint Ball. She'll be 7 months on the 2nd! The FB's are mid December- January kids, so almost 6 months and almost 7 months. 

4 days!!! :leap: (does it feel like Poli is pregnant again?)


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

=)

And yes it kinda does feel like Poli is pregnant again! Haha


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know how you feel being all excited and waiting  Now I know why you put up with my crazy-ness lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not crazy, remember? Just super excited is all!!   

It's the warmest day of the year so far today.... 93!!!! I need to go wash some goats or something. I think we'll take the horses swimming down at the lake. That'll be a first for the year too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh no your not the crazy one I was admiting I was lol....your poor girl is going to hate it here, 108 today and will be 114 tomorrow


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good grief! That's hot...  Crossfire (one of our 2013 kids) went to CA and it is that hot in their area too. He's adjusted pretty well I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, I make sure he has plenty to eat, loose salt and minerals, in good shade and gets fresh water daily.
It has been really hot here, we reached 106 but, we are expecting 111 degrees coming by the end of the week. Ugg  
He is healthy so far. He first came to us, when the temp was 102 and then, we had a major cool down,60's. I was freaking out, because I was sure, he was going to get sick, we went through the ups and downs in temps(weather) for a while, but now, it is just plain hot, Crossfire, is going through our heat wave. I am still keeping an eye on him.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Same with my girls. ..was 102 here yesterday with a heat index of 116


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My goodness.... how do you survive??? 

Here is a new thread with pictures of Poli from today: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/fthls-political-justice-aka-libertys-mom-149854/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Until we got all this rain we were heat indexes of 105 with tons of humidity. Now were back down in the high 80s to low 90s.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Woke up this morning to 70 degrees with ZERO humidity!!! oh my goodness does it feel wonderful! Sure wish we could have weather like this all the time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet that feels wonderful!! When we were over on the east coast last month, it was soooooo humid! We about turned around and left! We are not used to humidity AT ALL so it was really miserable. 

High of 90 today. Yesterday it was 93 in the later evening with a predicted high of 88, so we'll see what it gets to today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah humidity is awful here! LOL! It's like always humid with this stupid rain too! >_<


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's terrible...  

Happy July BTW!!! 

Just 3 more days now!!! YEAHHH!!  :leap::clap::stars::wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't understand it, my goats are really hardy, they stand, graze, lay in that heat of 100 plus. How can they do that is beyond me.  Every once in a while, you see them in the shade, then pretty soon, they are right back in it. I sweat just watching them, LOL :doh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's crazy..... WHY??? I would sweat watching them too! 

Poor Dazzle (she has a lot of black on her) is really not enjoying this heat. Poor girl is always the one breathing heavy.  Her and Rich take it the hardest. The others seem to not mind. We have been spraying a few of the goats off everyday just to cool them down. They love that! Liberty and Dazzle have been getting a bath everyday so they are nice and pretty for the show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know :hammer::doh::crazy::scratch:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I sure wish we had no humidity all the time! It was only comfortable for a few hours this morning then it got sticky again...poor Heather & Shyla were dying while they were here. ..and it was actually pretty cool and the humidity was not that bad. 

All of the goats that were born & raised here do fine just like Toth's but the 2 that came from you lay in the shade pretty much all day(except for those few cool hours this morning) They LOVED it!!!

Whoo hoo 3 days!!!!!!!!
Cant wait to see these 2 
beautiful girls!!! &hearts;


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They'll get used to it eventually I'm sure! I sure hope they do anyways...  

I can't wait either! I have been studying their pedigrees online trying to decide who will be the best out of the 6. 2 of them are by an ennobled sire AND dam and have 12 ennoblements in their pedigrees of 14 goats!!! Pretty amazing!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , she is stunning , DANG !!!!
Love her name , lol Its so cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh good pam you were the tester for me lol. My goats do great during the heat, I felt bad for them today and trew them hay and they told me they are not wimps and went out in the field to find food. The cold on the other hand, not so much. We got a good snow this winter and all my goats from n.califorina said ohh no big deal, I seriously had to get a bucket of grain and show them it will not hurt them lol. But with this heat I was thinking of getting my husbands fire fighting helmet that has a light on it and waking up at 2 or 3 in the morning to do my out side work. It was 90 at 9 last night  and I have rabbits and ducks living in my house....not fun lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura.  I am so thrilled and can't wait to see her again! 

Just 2 more days!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1 more day


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know I am so excited! We started packing the trailer this morning as we'll be gone most of the day today, ALL day tomorrow and then leaving pretty early Friday morning! SOOO close now! 

Just got the results from UC Davis and all of the does tested neg for CAE, CL, Johne's and Q-Fever! Whoo hoo! We are good to go now! 

:leap::hammer::clap::dance::stars:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

AHHHH!!!!! Let the count down begin! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, it began a long time ago!!    I can hardly wait to see them!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I know I am so excited! We started packing the trailer this morning as we'll be gone most of the day today, ALL day tomorrow and then leaving pretty early Friday morning! SOOO close now!
> 
> Just got the results from UC Davis and all of the does tested neg for CAE, CL, Johne's and Q-Fever! Whoo hoo! We are good to go now!
> 
> :leap::hammer::clap::dance::stars:


How much did that run a head? Did you do the blood draws?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow 2 does now! How did I miss that happening? I can't wait to see the other one!! :wahoo:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> How much did that run a head? Did you do the blood draws?


No actually we didn't, these tests were done on the new does. The vet did it for her. I'm not sure how much it will cost us yet, but I can let you know as soon as I know.  She said it is very expensive... 

I am most excited about the two does with both parents being ennobled. One of those girls has 27 points already. I think these does will really take our herd to a new level. 

Yea Katelyn. I am so excited about the FB does! They all have show points, one has 35 and another has 27, and another has 22! The others (like Paint Ball) have 5+ points, but that being because they've only been shown once.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Love your goats! If I ever get into Boers I know where to come, you are relatively in my area...I mean state lol.

Can't wait till you get your new girl!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I bet you wont' be sleeping much from now until you get your girl home. even then...i'm sure you'll be up all day/night just ogling her. haha


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice I like her build,Very Stout


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I like her a lot too.  She is a very thick little doe.



KasKiRanch said:


> Love your goats! If I ever get into Boers I know where to come, you are relatively in my area...I mean state lol.
> 
> Can't wait till you get your new girl!


Thanks.  Where's Benton City at? Never heard of it! We are right between Mt. Rainier and Mt. St. Helens. About 1 1/2 hours south of Seattle.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day!! :leap::leap::leap: We are going to be gone ALLLLL day today so it's going to go by sooo fast... I hardly have anything packed!! AHHH!  I have a really nice to-do list that will be waiting for me Friday morning, so that is comforting.  We had family over most of the day yesterday and had our own firework show last night. It doesn't get dark here until close to ten, so it was a late night! And really early morning...  

:july::july::july::july::july:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We told Dazzle everybody is celebrating her 3 month B-Day. She is so special everybody wanted to set off fireworks!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tomorrow.......Tomorrow....tomorrow.....Its only a day away!!! 

I think my goats would freak over fire works, if a siren goes down the road, or someone shoots a gun they run home as fast as they can, I say they are like a gang of thugs, always guilty. The worse is when my dad starts his tractor, they dont just run home, they hide in their houses.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! Can not wait to see pics

My goats are fine with fireworks. ...we shoot shotguns in the pasture all the time so they are used to the noise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woot


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Today's the day!!! I am sooooo excited, and nervous.  Last night was so hectic. We got home at a reasonable hour, but all of Mossyrock was setting off fireworks and our whole farm was not taking it well. The bucks were the biggest scardy cats... the does were a nervous wreck, the horses were racing around their pasture in a panic (which is funny since they didn't last year! And they are fine with gun shots. ) and my little Aussie was a nervous wreck in the house too... I felt so rattled and anxious last night it took a while to get to sleep! I didn't know what to do to calm any of the down, so we just fed them all and came inside to go to sleep. I can still see the horses out the window so that's good...  

But I'm glad the day is finally here.  I have a giant "to-pack" list, but we are hoping to be pulling out at 10-10:30. 

I am not going to have internet access at the show, so talk to ya'll again Sunday night or Monday!! With LOTA of pictures hopefully!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yayayaya!!!! safe travels!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.  Where's Benton City at? Never heard of it! We are right between Mt. Rainier and Mt. St. Helens. About 1 1/2 hours south of Seattle.


Benton City is near the Tri-Cities about 3 1/2 hours from Mosseyrock.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh okay, I know where the Tri-Cities are.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait to hear how it went!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

All right... Can we hear the big news!? I can hardly contain my excitement!! Waiting, waiting, waaiiitttiiingg.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:crazy::dance::thinking::wallbang:


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I don't understand it, my goats are really hardy, they stand, graze, lay in that heat of 100 plus. How can they do that is beyond me.  Every once in a while, you see them in the shade, then pretty soon, they are right back in it. I sweat just watching them, LOL :doh:


Mine do that too! Im sweating in the shade and they are out sunning themselves lol


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks! I like her a lot too.  She is a very thick little doe.
> 
> Thanks.  Where's Benton City at? Never heard of it! We are right between Mt. Rainier and Mt. St. Helens. About 1 1/2 hours south of Seattle.


Hey you are fairly close to me!  im just getting into registered goats and am showing my first goat at the county fair at the end of this month. Sooo nervous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We just got home from the Red White and Boer show! We had a WONDERFUL time! This show was definitely the best show yet IMO.  

I'll leave you all hanging again and go make a new thread with some pictures hopefully.  

I just told Pam how the goats did, so Pam don't tell.  Very exciting news!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a thread with results and pictures! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/r-w-boer-results-pictures-150239/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I kept it secret, wasn't easy mind you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know, but thanks!  Heehee.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Very nice doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------

